# guns n'roses at the M.E.N arena



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

got tickets today, anyone else going?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

You,ll be lucky if Axl turns up himself. If he does he,ll probably be late.
I saw the original line up in 1988 at Donington and although they were only on for about half an hour were great. I wouldnt spend a penny on them nowdays though.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Go to the bank first that place is a rip off. 

They call it beer i think it must be liquid gold


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Watched them also in 1988 at Maine Road Manchester they should have arrived on the Wednesday but were pissed in Paris so it got postponed until the Sunday and then they were hours late, but when the finally came on I got my monies worth in about ten seconds they were brilliant.


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

its hardly GnR anymore


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I see Guns n Roses are going down a storm so far in the uk and ireland. Anyone going should take a book to read while they are waiting. 

News from the Ireland show:

"Fans were angered by the band arriving late on stage just before 10:30pm and then walking off after five songs because plastic glasses had been thrown at them.
The band returned to the stage around 30 minutes later and finished their set.

"The artist was prevented from leaving the venue by the Promoter and following backstage discussions Guns N' Roses went back on stage at 23:20 hrs and performed their full set until 00:53 hrs."

Hope no ones getting a bus or train!


----------



## chaos_79 (Sep 5, 2010)

dcj said:


> I see Guns n Roses are going down a storm so far in the uk and ireland. Anyone going should take a book to read while they are waiting.
> 
> News from the Ireland show:
> 
> ...


I heard that but I also heard that most of the audiance left before they came back on.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

they were late last time i saw them at the MEN, awesome show just finished late.

I'm gonna try for last minute on the day auction ends tickets on ebay not fussed if I see them but could be good. I do it for a few bands saves a small fortune.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't want to **** on your chips and i hope you have a great time. But, GnR aren't GnR without Slash and Izzy.

They are just a vehicle to keep a greedy singer with an unusual voice in coke (and i don't mean Coca-Cola).


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> I don't want to **** on your chips and i hope you have a great time. But, GnR aren't GnR without Slash and Izzy.
> 
> They are just a vehicle to keep a greedy singer with an unusual voice in coke (and i don't mean Coca-Cola).


Very true, I'd buy slash's album and hope velvet revolver get back together if you want to see how the GnR crew have progressed without axl.

However it'll be a good night, I've a friend who saw them in Dublin. A lot of the crowd went home but the show itself was supposed to be quite good. You can't go to a GnR gig and expect them to be on time.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> I don't want to **** on your chips and i hope you have a great time. But, GnR aren't GnR without Slash and Izzy.
> 
> They are just a vehicle to keep a greedy singer with an unusual voice in coke (and i don't mean Coca-Cola).


well aware of that mate. this'll be the 9th time i've seen them.:thumb:


----------

